# Schrit mit Rundungen?



## Alex363 (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde gerne wissen wir man einen Schrifttyp sowie auf dem Bild abrundet?
Oder ist das ein bestimmter Font? Ansonsten denke ich mal, es geht sich am besten mit Illustrator aus...


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Januar 2007)

alexderennes hat gesagt.:


> Oder ist das ein bestimmter Font?


Davon würde ich sehr stark ausgehen! Im Forum gibt es eine Linksammlung mit Webseiten die freie Schriften anbieten.

z. B.:

http://www.myfont.de/fonts/rubrik-comic-1.html
http://www.1001freefonts.com
http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=101
http://www.designerinaction.de/fonts/show.php?art=fonts


----------



## Alex363 (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo, 
gibt es eventuell auch eine Seite/Vorlagen mit solchen runden Pfeil-Symbolen?
Denn diesen Font speziell konnte ich nicht finden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Januar 2007)

alexderennes hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> gibt es eventuell auch eine Seite/Vorlagen mit solchen runden Pfeil-Symbolen?
> Denn diesen Font speziell konnte ich nicht finden.


Nicht zwingend. Entweder es gibt ein eigenes Font mit den Symbolen statt der Buchstaben (z. B. web-/wingdings von Microsoft). Oder jemand hat mit einem Vektorprogramm wie Illustrator die Pfeile selbst gemacht, damit Sie zur Schrift passen. Oder die Pfeile sind in diese Schrift integriert.
Es ist leider schwierig genau diesen einen Font zu finden. Es kann sein, das er entweder kommerziell ist und somit nicht frei zum Download angeboten wird (und werden darf) oder der Font wurde speziell für diesen Zweck angefertigt (das machen z. B. größere Werbeagenturen).

Wenn Du Glück hast und der Font ist unter einer freien Lizenz verfügbar, dann bleibt Dir nur die Suche, oder die Hoffnung, das vielleicht einer der User hier im Forum diesen speziellen Font kennt!
Leider gehöre ich nicht dazu


----------

